# Three day walking on South West Coast



## BigMoaner (May 12, 2015)

where would you recommend? what is the most dramatic, prettiest, interesting stretch of coast down that way? arrive on Friday midday, leave on Sunday late afternoon.

Many thanks if you can help.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 12, 2015)

Depends what you are into but I really like...

http://jurassiccoast.org/


----------



## mauvais (May 12, 2015)

One of many options, but starting from Swanage/Studland or Lulworth in Dorset is probably a good bet. If doing that, for the Friday you need to check whether the paths across the military ranges will be open.


----------



## ChrisD (May 12, 2015)

Would you be wild camping or B & B or returning to fixed point?   How many miles a day would you expect to do?

Best / most rugged is St Ives to Penzance (36 miles) which has train stations each end.  Generally I prefer North Coast (west of Bude). Jurassic Coast (as above) is lovely - and doable via the X53 bus service between Exeter and Weymouth. http://jurassiccoast.org/visiting-the-coast/travel-map/464-jurassic-coast-bus-service


----------



## Looby (May 12, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Depends what you are into but I really like...
> 
> http://jurassiccoast.org/


Definitely this. I don't like walking but it's lovely to look at. Some of the cliff paths the Dorset end aren't accessible because of storm damage and landslips so you need to check routes carefully.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2015)

Lyme Regis to Exmouth should do you

Beer to Sidmouth is stunning


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2015)

thank you all, plenty to go on. very useful.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2015)

Nort Cornwall has some pretty gruelling bits of coast path but it's worth it for the scenery. Port Isaac - Tintagel - Boscastle - Crackington - Bude is a lovely walk.

Avoid Dorset, it's just Devon but for cunts.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2015)

I only know round my way (Penwith) but it's all pretty wonderful round here.

The stretch from Porthcurno to Lands End is very dramatic - sheer cliffs right down to the sea. Ace on a windy day if the seas raging. Lands End itself is a shite theme park thing mind. That bloke from 'Coast' avoided it like the plague when they were down here, I noticed, even though they've got a fucking exhibition there.

Porthcurno / Logans Rock looks like this in the Summer. You sometimes see basking sharks from the cliffs round here if you're lucky:







Zennor round Gurnards Head to Pendeen and beyond is spectacular with the abandoned tin mines clinging perilously to the cliffs:






This is near St Just. I sit here and get stoned a fair bit:






Big fan of the SW Coast Path me.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2015)

Voley said:


> I only know round my way (Penwith) but it's all pretty wonderful round here.
> 
> The stretch from Porthcurno to Lands End is very dramatic - sheer cliffs right down to the sea. Ace on a windy day if the seas raging. Lands End itself is a shite theme park thing mind. That bloke from 'Coast' avoided it like the plague when they were down here, I noticed, even though they've got a fucking exhibition there.
> 
> ...



I like sitting places like that and getting stoned too  x


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2015)

..and then bumbling down the hill


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 8, 2015)

we only got as far as lulworth cove! it was the hills that murdered us, up and down the cliffs. but wow what a beautiful time we had. beautiful beach after beautiful beach, all to our selves. we scaled cliffs, explored little woods, found random churches and cottages in the middle of nowhere, sat on teh edge of cliffs overlooking crashing waves. lulworth cove was a lovely spot too where we spent yesterday just sunbathing and wondering about. we drove home last night. so a day early. but teh first days walking on teh friday really knocked it out of us because of the incline and declines of the cliffs. some great memories and only cost us about 90 quid each for the two days. stayed at a campsite near the durdle door.

magical place and reminded me of enid blyton and adventure books for kids. a very english feeling coast. all it needed was to stumble across a couple of smugglers and a treasure chest and the famous five! the exact sort of environment that provides a lovely escape from dirty chaotic london!

also, i am as brown as a hot dog.

thanks all.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 8, 2015)

sorry if really reductive and cliched:


----------

